# Not to be happy about bad news but...



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/50323/20080116/emotions_erupt_in_nugs_2nd_straight_loss/

The Nuggets are falling apart. They seem to be very upset about the stuff thats going on with Nene. You know how gangsters are. Something happens to one of their homies and they all fall apart.

I think the Nuggets should all get a tattoo (if there is any room on any one of them for more ink) of Nene's balls to symbolize his testicular tumor removal and show some respect to their comrade. Hey, at least it was a tumor removed and not one of his beans!!! (see John Kruk)

Ok, bad joke, but the point of this thread is it looks like we are going to be atop the conference while Denver falls!!!!! Yahoo!


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

Wow.

Or maybe it is like when a close group of friends learn that one of their friends just had a possibly cancerous tumor removed from him.

I am glad you can take this opportunity, however, to cheer that this unfortunate incident could reflect the standings in a sports league.

I am curious as to how you would have responded if anyone had suggested something like this in light of LaMarcus's heart situation last year.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Resume, what are you saying? I am certainly glad that the only true rival for the division title is losing. But should the Nuggets not be upset that a teammate had surgery and may have cancer?


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

Resume said:


> You know how gangsters are. Something happens to one of their homies and they all fall apart.


Nice racism.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Poor taste.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Congrats, you just won the Most Tasteless Ever Thread contest. Way to step up to the plate. It was really no contest. You managed to pull off the tasteless trifecta. You led off with racism, followed it up with unabashed glee at the suffering of others and closed it out with a dash of gloating. 

And, the clincher, by posting it here on our board you managed to make Blazers fans look like a bunch of heartless tools. Thanks for that. Just what we needed to bring us back down to earth. All that winning with character nonsense was starting to go to our heads. 

BNM


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Resume,

Maybe you could get one of the mods to lock and delete this thread. I hope you didn't mean for it to read like it does. I would at least edit (delete) your original post.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

We will still have to deal with Utah. They are 6-1 with Korver in the line-up.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

if karma exists, one of your testes should be feeling pretty swollen about now, Resume.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Let's try and be a little more classy than this.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Enough of the righteous indignation. If Resume wants to crack a joke at the Nuggets' expense, who cares? Isn't this a board where everybody gets to speak his mind? We all scream and rant and curse at players, coaches, GMs, etc. on a regular basis around here, and I think we're big enough to let Resume do the same. 

The thought police around here really need to take a break.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

Talkhard said:


> Enough of the righteous indignation. If Resume wants to crack a joke at the Nuggets' expense, who cares? Isn't this a board where everybody gets to speak his mind? We all scream and rant and curse at players, coaches, GMs, etc. on a regular basis around here, and I think we're big enough to let Resume do the same.
> 
> The thought police around here really need to take a break.


If this is a board where everybody gets to speak his mind, then let the people respond to Resume how they like.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Thought police my A--. No one is calling for Resume to be arrested! If a Laker fan gloated when LaMarcus had a heart condition and we thought it might be serious, would you be OK with that? How about all the jerks who openly gloated when Oden needed knee surgery - and that is NOT life threatening?

I don't know (well, I do know) about you Talkhard, but I consider myself human first and Blazers fan second. I would love to see the Lakers lose every damn game from here to eternity. Do I want Kobe Bryant, whom I LOATHE, to be tortured, his wife raped, his kids starving? No way.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Talkhard said:


> Enough of the righteous indignation... Isn't this a board where everybody gets to speak his mind?


I guess not. It's OK for someone to post something completely tasteless and lacking class, but we're not supposed to call him on it? Yes, he has the right to post something I find offensive, but I also reserve my right to "speak my mind" on the subject.



Talkhard said:


> We all scream and rant and curse at players, coaches, GMs, etc. on a regular basis around here, and I think we're big enough to let Resume do the same.


Yes, Resume feel free to scream and rant at players and coaches. That's not what he did. Not even close. He is taking joy in the suffering of another human being. I find that offensive and have every right to say so.



Talkhard said:


> The thought police around here really need to take a break.


Absolutely DRIPPING with irony.

BNM


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

I have to admit that thought of Nene (from Brazil) being considered a gangsta "homie" cracked me up. I guess Nene could be a homie of Barbosa, but AI and Melo?

[It is equally difficult for me to associate the words gangster and homie with players for Denver. It's kind of like SLC, not exactly the gangsta capitol of the world.]


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Here's one Blazer fan who hopes the biopsy on Nene's tumor comes out negative and he has a full and speedy recovery.

I don't claim to speak for the Blazer players (or anyone else), but I'd rather our team win the games on the court by outplaying their opponents, not because somebody is in the hospital.

BNM


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Boob-No-More said:


> It's OK for someone to post something completely tasteless and lacking class, but we're not supposed to call him on it?


You can do whatever you want, but getting your panties in a knot about a tasteless joke seems a bit over the top to me. And suggesting that the thread be locked and closed, as Reep did, smacks of censorship and political correctness in the extreme.

Ever see Don Rickles perform on stage? Every joke he tells is tasteless and offensive, but nobody gets up and stomps out in righteous indignation. They just laugh and shake their heads.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

From one man who has had testicular surgery (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Testicular_torsion) to another here is hoping for a speedy recovery and a negative biopsy. The pain is no laughing matter. Watch out he may come back with a vengence and lead the Nuggets to 7 straight titles like Mr. Armstrong.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

chris_in_pdx said:


> Nice racism.


Well.. Gang bangers aren't exactly a race. So no, this is not racism.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Talkhard said:


> You can do whatever you want, but getting your panties in a knot about a tasteless joke seems a bit over the top to me.


You're entitled to your opinion and I'm entitled to mine. Unlike you, I won't try to tell you to keep your opinion to yourself because I disagree with it.



Talkhard said:


> Ever see Don Rickles perform on stage? Every joke he tells is tasteless and offensive, but nobody gets up and stomps out in righteous indignation. They just laugh and shake their heads.


The difference is Don Rickles is actually funny. As offensive as he can be, I've never heard him make fun of anyone with a potential life threatening medical condition.

BNM


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

Are Allen Iverson and Carmello Anthany really gangsters?:cheers:


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Resume said:


> Well.. Gang bangers aren't exactly a race. So no, this is not racism.


Nice try, but last time I checked neither Linas Kleiza nor Eduardo Najera are sporting any ink. Exactly which non-African Americans on the Nuggets roster are you calling gang bangers? Just because someone is African American and has tattoos does not mean they are involved in gang related activities. To imply that they are is racist.

BNM


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

crandc said:


> Resume, what are you saying? I am certainly glad that the only true rival for the division title is losing. But should the Nuggets not be upset that a teammate had surgery and may have cancer?


I didn't say they shouldn't be upset. I said I am glad they are falling apart so our team can win the division.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

Boob-No-More said:


> The difference is Don Rickles is actually funny. As offensive as he can be, I've never heard him make fun of anyone with a potential life threatening medical condition.
> 
> BNM


Who is making fun of Nene here? I am making fun of the gang banger Nuggets.

Some of you people are so funny lol


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

Talkhard said:


> Enough of the righteous indignation. If Resume wants to crack a joke at the Nuggets' expense, who cares? Isn't this a board where everybody gets to speak his mind? We all scream and rant and curse at players, coaches, GMs, etc. on a regular basis around here, and I think we're big enough to let Resume do the same.
> 
> The thought police around here really need to take a break.


THANK YOU very much. These people on this site are WAY too sensitive.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

Boob-No-More said:


> Yes, Resume feel free to scream and rant at players and coaches. That's not what he did. Not even close. He is taking joy in the suffering of another human being. I find that offensive and have every right to say so.
> BNM


Can you please point out where I am taking joy in the suffering of another human being? I am taking joy from the Nuggets LOSING GAMES. Never once did I say anything to the effect that I am taking joy in Nene and his problems.

What is with you people?!?! lol


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Resume said:


> Who is making fun of Nene here? I am making fun of the gang banger Nuggets.


You are making fun of his suffering and the suffering of his teammates. That's your right. I'm not trying to tell you what you can or can't say. I happen to find it completely tasteless, but that just my personal opinion. You have every right to be tasteless and crass. 

As a fellow Blazer fan, I just want to make sure to anyone reading this thread that we don't all feel the same way and don't wish to be lumped in with those that do. 

Some of us would actually rather win the division because we have the better team. Not because our opponents are distracted by a teammate with a potentially life threatening medical condition.



Resume said:


> Some of you people are so funny lol


And, some of us aren't.

BNM


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

Boob-No-More said:


> Here's one Blazer fan who hopes the biopsy on Nene's tumor comes out negative and he has a full and speedy recovery.
> 
> I don't claim to speak for the Blazer players (or anyone else), but I'd rather our team win the games on the court by outplaying their opponents, not because somebody is in the hospital.
> 
> BNM


Does saying things like this make you feel like a better person?
Does it make you sleep better at night?
Do you feel good about this statement? Do you think by posting this, other people on the forum will praise you and think you are a better person?

I bet.

I also bet that you are too afraid to say what you really want to say in life... and you live your life trying to say "the right thing" out of fear.

You would totally suck on that new lie detector show lol someone would ask you about something in your life and you would give the 'politically correct' answer because you are too afraid to say what you want.


----------



## Stevenson (Aug 23, 2003)

Resume, you can back peddle all you want, but your intent is very clear, and it's really immature, inappropriate, wrong, etc.

And Talkie, I don't think this is the same as Don Rickles. Rickles uses his humor to show how homophobia, racism, antisemitism, etc are all ridiculous - that we are are all more alike than different. Resume was taking pleasure in the suffering of another.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

Stevenson said:


> Resume, you can back peddle all you want, but your intent is very clear, and it's really immature, inappropriate, wrong, etc.


My intent is to make fun of the Nuggets and now to make fun of all you over sensitive people too.


----------



## Stevenson (Aug 23, 2003)

Resume said:


> My intent is to make fun of the Nuggets and now to make fun of all you over sensitive people too.


BS. Back peddle all you want, but we saw through you.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Resume said:


> Can you please point out where I am taking joy in the suffering of another human being? I am taking joy from the Nuggets LOSING GAMES. Never once did I say anything to the effect that I am taking joy in Nene and his problems.
> 
> What is with you people?!?! lol


You just don't get it, do you? You are all giddy that the Nuggets are losing because they are distracted by Nene's medical condition. Some of us prefer to show a little compassion (and class), even for our division rivals when one of their teammates' life and career may be in jeopardy. I sincerely hope the biopsy comes back negative and Nene makes a full recovery. There are some things in life bigger than the game of basketball.

I'd much rather beat the Nuggets at full strength than because one of them is ill and the others are concerned for his well being. I want the Blazers to win the division because they deserve it, not because somebody else happened to get sick.

BNM


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

^^^ Sleep well tonight. Glorify in your politically correct comments. Take a bath in it.


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

A speedy and easy recovery to Nene!

I think being happy at the result of an injury is worse even than woofing - not only is it in bad taste, but it comes back to haunt one...

All that said, I am glad none of the Blazers cultivate the "street" image that AI projects. I like having a wholesome Blazer team.

iWatas


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

Stevenson said:


> BS. Back peddle all you want, but we saw through you.


See threw me? lol wow

This is hilarious!!!!!!! You Portland people are so funny sometimes.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Resume said:


> Does saying things like this make you feel like a better person?
> Does it make you sleep better at night?
> Do you feel good about this statement? Do you think by posting this, other people on the forum will praise you and think you are a better person?
> 
> ...


Wow, nice personal attack. You sure think you know a lot about someone you've never even met. All because I didn't like the "joke" you posted in an internet discussion forum.

I'm never afraid to say what I think. Either in person or in some anonymous discussion group. I don't give a **** about political correctness. I think it's ridiculous. My offense at your "joke" has nothing to do with political correctness, it's about basic human decency. That doesn't mean that I think I'm right and you're wrong or that my opinion is more valid than yours. It just means that I don't agree with you. I'm entitled to my opinion and your entitled to yours. We can disagree all we want, but there is no need for the personal attacks.

BNM


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Resume said:


> Does saying things like this make you feel like a better person?
> Does it make you sleep better at night?
> Do you feel good about this statement? Do you think by posting this, other people on the forum will praise you and think you are a better person?
> 
> ...


Mods, I know personal attacks are against the forum rules and usually get deleted, but please don't delete or censor Resume's comments directed at me. He's entitled to express his opinion and it doesn't bother me at all. I'm a big boy and can fight my own battles. I don't need anyone else to step in and defend or protect me. Let him have his say.

BNM


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

I can't speak for anyone but myself.

Yes, I do sleep better when I try to be polite and considerate.

Being imperfect like all of us, sometimes I am not. Then I feel bad. And I don't sleep as well and enjoyable things are less enjoyable because I acted like a sh**.

My Jewish upbringing. We don't believe in hell as punishment, so we are taught to punish ourselves for being bad. Oi vey, does it work. Maybe that's why we have such a low crime rate.

BTW, I don't go to see Don Rickles. I don't enjoy that type of humor. I won't prevent anyone else from going, but I do reserve the right to say I don't like it.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

People are over-reacting to Resume in this thread. He never said that he was glad that Nene has a tumor which is what some of you seem to be inferring. It may not be a very well worded post, but it certainly isn't worthy of the uproar it's receiving.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

TLo said:


> People are over-reacting to Resume in this thread. He never said that he was glad that Nene has a tumor which is what some of you seem to be inferring. It may not be a very well worded post, but it certainly isn't worthy of the uproar it's receiving.


And thank you as well.

Much to the dismay of most people on this forum, I am not as evil as you think.
Then Boob makes me have to go in defense mode... then my mouth starts going and going and I get in trouble.

ReLaX ya'll!!! I am just trying to be a Blazer fan here!!!


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

TLo said:


> People are over-reacting to Resume in this thread. He never said that he was glad that Nene has a tumor which is what some of you seem to be inferring. It may not be a very well worded post, but it certainly isn't worthy of the uproar it's receiving.


He knew it was a "bad joke" when he made it. I expressed my agreement. I'm not the one who has resorted to personal attacks as a result of our disagreement. So tell, me again, who is over reacting?

BNM


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

Boob-No-More said:


> He knew it was a "bad joke" when he made it. I expressed my agreement. I'm not the one who has resorted to personal attacks as a result of our disagreement. So tell, me again, who is over reacting?
> 
> BNM


BuT YOU MADE ME DO IT BOOB!!! YOU MADE ME!!!!!!


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Resume said:


> Much to the dismay of most people on this forum, I am not as evil as you think.
> Then Boob makes me have to go in defense mode...


I don't think you're evil and you just proved it. People who are truly evil don't feel any need to justify or defend their actions.

It's a simple difference of opinion between two anonymous posters. Nothing more.

BNM


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

You know what Resume, there are certain things that you just don't say. You may think them, you may talk about about them privately, but to voice them openly and without concern for other people is in very poor taste and is a classless move. It's not because of what others think of you, it's not because it's politically correct, it's because you should never want to hurt other people. You can be completely insensitive, I really don't care, but keep it to yourself or you will face criticism from this community.

A lot of people these days try to hide behind the "you're just being politically correct" card, but it used to be called good old fashioned human decency.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

^^^ or a fear to say what you really want to say.

Too much fear in the world. Not enough balls.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

Boob-No-More said:


> He knew it was a "bad joke" when he made it. I expressed my agreement. I'm not the one who has resorted to personal attacks as a result of our disagreement. So tell, me again, who is over reacting?
> 
> BNM


Just about everyone in this thread is over reacting. That's who.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

I am wondering why this thread hasn't been locked/deleted yet. It's devolved into name-calling and justification of inappropriate viewpoints. What do we pay you for, Mods?


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

chris_in_pdx said:


> I am wondering why this thread hasn't been locked/deleted yet. It's devolved into name-calling and justification of inappropriate viewpoints. What do we pay you for, Mods?


Mods get paid? :biggrin:


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

TLo said:


> Mods get paid? :biggrin:


I know, that was a joke :wink:


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

TLo said:


> Mods get paid? :biggrin:


No, but I think they should be. I can't imagine a more thankless job. No matter what you do, half the people think you didn't do enough and the other half think you did too much.

Personally, I prefer less moderation to more. I think we're capable of working out our differences without Mom separating us and sending us to our rooms.

BNM


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Resume said:


> My intent is to make fun of the Nuggets and now to make fun of all you over sensitive people too.


I take it you have never lost someone close to you to cancer.

Trust me, being "PC" doesn't have a damn thing to do with it.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Actually I was thinking the Nuggets were folding before this incident. They are figuring out that unless they play defense, they will lose, and they have also figured out there are a bunch of players on the team who won't ever play defense. A pretty hopeless situation, and also the reason the Nuggets will not win the NW division this year. It has to hurt when you put down 116 points in regulation, and lose.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

I don't want to win the division because the Nuggets feel badly about Nene's tumor. I want to win the division because we're the better team. 

Terrible thread, bad, ill-intended "joke" and only makes Blazer fans look trashy and sardonic to be celebrating or joking about this.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Oldmangrouch said:


> I take it you have never lost someone close to you to cancer.
> 
> Trust me, being "PC" doesn't have a damn thing to do with it.


Well said. I've lost multiple family members and friends to cancer. So, maybe I'm more sensitive than others when it comes to this issue.

I've also had a couple family members and friends who have had non-malignant tumors removed, recovered quickly and continued to lead long healthy lives. So, I know having a tumor isn't necessarily a death sentence. Still having a doctor tell you, or someone you love, that he's found a tumor and needs to operate is never something you want to hear.

BNM


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Classless post. When a guy might have cancer is no time to make a joke about it, even if it is just to lighten the mood, i mean that is just common sense.

Also callin' em gangsters and assuming they have ink all over their arms seems kind of racist.

I'm as happy that the Nuggets are losing games as the next guy, but i pray for Nene every night and wish him the best.

That first post really made P-Town fans look bad. 

Nuggets are so filled with talent, they will be ok if their coach can get them to play team ball, they have all the talent in the world and 2 top 20 players in the NBA and a top 5 defensive player in the NBA. I think they will be ok.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

chris_in_pdx said:


> I am wondering why this thread hasn't been locked/deleted yet. It's devolved into name-calling and justification of inappropriate viewpoints.



+1


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

LameR said:


> +1


This.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

Oldmangrouch said:


> I take it you have never lost someone close to you to cancer.
> 
> Trust me, being "PC" doesn't have a damn thing to do with it.


Actually, my father in law has had cancer twice now. Beat it once, and is in the process of beating it again. So, your right. I have never lost anyone close to me to cancer, but I have been around the block.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

MrJayremmie said:


> Also callin' em gangsters and assuming they have ink all over their arms seems kind of racist.


Again, gang banging is not a race. So where is the racism?


----------



## moldorf (Jun 29, 2007)

Resume said:


> ^^^ or a fear to say what you really want to say.
> 
> Too much fear in the world. *Not enough balls*.


is that another testicular cancer joke??...


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

chris_in_pdx said:


> *I am wondering why this thread hasn't been locked/deleted yet.* It's devolved into name-calling and justification of inappropriate viewpoints. What do we pay you for, Mods?



Why lock/delete the thread? Let it stand and let people make their own assumptions on who started it and who replied. I guess I don't see why people were calling for the thread to be deleted. Locked with a mod comment if they feel the need? Sure. Deleted? Why?


----------



## blazerboy30 (Apr 30, 2003)

chris_in_pdx said:


> Nice racism.



He said "gangbangers". He didn't say anything about race. But you, assuming that race was implied, are the one having the racist thoughts. Maybe you shouldn't be so quick to turn to the "race card". 


With respect to the original post..... No Class.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Yes. and "inbred hicks" doesn't refer to any race in particular either. It could refer to asians, if they lived in the countryside.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I hope Nene is fine. I had a biopsy last week and it came back negative thank god. Basketball is so very uplifting to me, to see the heart and passion of most of the players. Hearing about possible cancer makes my heart sink. I would never feel good about the Blazers succeeding because of the pain of others.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Resume said:


> http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/50323/20080116/emotions_erupt_in_nugs_2nd_straight_loss/
> 
> The Nuggets are falling apart. They seem to be very upset about the stuff thats going on with Nene. You know how gangsters are. Something happens to one of their homies and they all fall apart.
> 
> ...


Prejudicial *and* tactless! What a double threat!!


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

blazerboy30 said:


> He said "gangbangers". He didn't say anything about race. But you, assuming that race was implied, are the one having the racist thoughts. Maybe you shouldn't be so quick to turn to the "race card".


Do you work for the Bush Adminstration?


----------



## Freshtown (May 24, 2004)

first we have to deal with talkhard's blatantly racist rants, now resume? Mods, don't let these jokers run rampant spouting this type of trash.

Shameful.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Freshtown said:


> *first we have to deal with talkhard's blatantly racist rants, now resume?* Mods, don't let these jokers run rampant spouting this type of trash.
> 
> Shameful.


I frankly don't see racism in the first post. It's tasteless, sure, but I don't see it as racist.

As for Talkhard, what is racist about his posting habits? I've yet to see it. Please educate me. There is such thing as libel on these forums, even if the posters are anonymous. And calling a poster racist, well, you had better provide some proof.

Or is it you don't agree with Talkhard, yet can't compete with his ideas, so you instead smear him as a racist?


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

^not as much racism as black stereotyping. I think that would be the correct term. He obviously wasn't talkin' about Kleiza with all the ink "gang bangin'" was he?


----------

